# Eggs "Cocotte" ( eggs in pot french way )



## frenchguycooking (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello guys,

Here's a new recipe. Ideal for breakfast or brunch... Actually I do this recipe on rainy dark sunday evenings... It makes them less terrible 


---------------------------
Oeufs Cocotte (Eggs in Pot)
---------------------------

Ingredients for 1 pot
---------------------
- 1 egg
- 2 Table spoons double cream ( crème fraîche )
- Bacon bits
- Grated cheese ( I used gruyère but any one will fit as long as it's melting )
- Fresh herbs (chervil, chive, parsil or stronger mint, coriander, basil)

Cookware
--------
- Oven proof small pot
- Frying Pan
- TB Spoon
- Knife

Instructions
------------
- Pre heat the oven to 200°C or 400°F
- Butter the pot (prevent from sticking)
- 1 tbsp of cream in the pot
- Fry the bacon bits (not too much because they will cook again in the oven)
- Put the fried bacon bits in the pot and mix them with the cream
- 1 egg in the center
- Surround it by some cream ( 1 tbsp)
- Season with salt and pepper
- Grated cheese goes on top of it
- Booooom ! in the oven for 5 to 10 minutes depending if you like it runny or steady (lol I don't know if the terms I use are appropriate..
- In the meantime, prepare a long toast of bread
- Out of the oven, sprinkle the egg with fresh chopped herbs
- Relish the egg with the toast...
- Enjoy


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 26, 2013)

That sounds great. I'd say firm rather than steady, but otherwise, the description is perfect. Thanks.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 26, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> That sounds great. I'd say firm rather than steady, but otherwise, the description is perfect. Thanks.



Thank you very much GotGarlic ! I really appreciate when you suggest the correct term in my recipe. If I can edit it I will.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 26, 2013)

Correct terminology or not, this recipe looks great.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 26, 2013)

Or the word "set" would work too.  Sounds lovely, and well-written!  One of us can edit it for you if you like.


----------



## Addie (Apr 27, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Or the word "set" would work too. Sounds lovely, and well-written! One of us can edit it for you if you like.


 
Gotta luv these Moderators. Always willing to go that extra mile for us.  And one for Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Addie   Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been watching your vidoes and I'm subscribed, everything looks wonderful!

I love how uncomplicated they are, with rich, high quality ingredients, I'll definitely be trying them soon!

With that said, I'm really grateful for the nice stove that I have with a big oven after watching your videos!  You prove that a fancy kitchen and expensive gadgets aren't required to make fantastic food!


----------



## shells4 (Apr 27, 2013)

We've made these for years, except we have never added bacon.  We have always called the Baked Herb Eggs.  Delicious!  I love them with fresh minced garlic and Parmesean cheese too.  Next time we will try the bacon, sounds great.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Or the word "set" would work too.  Sounds lovely, and well-written!  One of us can edit it for you if you like.



Please do. Very nice of you !


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 29, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I've been watching your vidoes and I'm subscribed, everything looks wonderful!
> 
> I love how uncomplicated they are, with rich, high quality ingredients, I'll definitely be trying them soon!
> 
> With that said, I'm really grateful for the nice stove that I have with a big oven after watching your videos!  You prove that a fancy kitchen and expensive gadgets aren't required to make fantastic food!



Hi BakedChef, 

I am so thankful for your supportive message 
Cooking with the heart (and not especially the wallet) is the only to achieve great work...

I have been on your blog and I must admit that your photos are pretty impressive. Nicely done.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 29, 2013)

shells4 said:


> We've made these for years, except we have never added bacon.  We have always called the Baked Herb Eggs.  Delicious!  I love them with fresh minced garlic and Parmesean cheese too.  Next time we will try the bacon, sounds great.



Gotta love this idea of parmesan and garlic. This should give a delicious italian sound to it


----------



## bakechef (Apr 29, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Hi BakedChef,
> 
> I am so thankful for your supportive message
> Cooking with the heart (and not especially the wallet) is the only to achieve great work...
> ...



Thank you!


----------

